# 96 200sx . Failed smog. High HC.



## ebon96 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello,
Im looking for guidance on solving this problem. 
Ive also been thinking of buying a scanner, and whatever I may need to diagnos problems with this car and others. If anyone has words of wisdom on these topics I will grateful
The car in question currently has 214000 miles and is running very strong. Two years ago it was refitted with a cat to solve nox problem.
Thanks.
Ebon96:fluffy:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

1st thing I did...Google'd:
"HIGH HC"
2nd thing I did...clicked on the first link...lots of good info.
I would say it wouldn't matter if it's running strong, whether it's good 20 miles or 200,000 miles. If it doesn't have a good tune-up on it, things aren't going to be right.
How's the gas mileage? When was the last time you changed plugs? Is the timing set correctly? How many mod's have you put on the engine? And so on and so on...


----------



## ebon96 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks. You're right, lots of info there(under high hc, wow!).


----------

